# How to Keep Our Home Warm During Wintry Season?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Holiday is almost there and everything seems to be frosting. How we can maintain a warm environment inside our home? It is important that we check our home furnace and heater before the winter comes. This is to prevent sickness and hazards.


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wanting to be warm and comfortable doesn't have to cost you money. I hope this help...

*Keep the furnace and water heater free of debris so air can flow efficiently, reducing the load on the systems. Make sure the central point to which air goes into the furnace is clear and the door to that room is open so air can flow freely.

*Make sure there is insulation on every portion of the ceiling and every outer wall. Ideally, these spaces should be insulated to an R-value of 20, a measurement of insulation's effectiveness. In most homes, that means the equivalent of about six inches of insulation to maximize protection.

source:http://www.physorg.com/news113673981.html

*Go around your house and check all of your windows. Check to see that all of your windows are properly shut. This includes making sure storm windows are down and your Windows should be latched. Use a lit incense stick to check for drafts and if you find they are leaking, you should cover them in a clear plastic. You could buy the plastic from your local hardware store or you could go cheap with a clear, plastic shower curtain. Another tip on the cheap would be to stuff the area with the leak with a towel or an old t-shirt.

source:http://cynna.hubpages.com/hub/Handy-Ways-to-Keep-your-House-Warm-this-Winter-


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks much Haley for this pool of information.:thumbsup:


----------

